# What do I need for leasing?



## Astraeus (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello! So I've come quite a ways in terms of my confidence on horses from the beginning of summer to now. In the beginning of the summer, I was just starting to jump and I'll admit, I got a little terrified when a horse went into anything faster than a medium canter. However, today, I just had a one and a half hour lesson bareback at all three gaits and over small jumps and I can't believe how confident and balanced I felt. Anyways, I digress, I'm about to start leasing a horse soon to show on and just to get my feet wet so to speak in terms of horse ownership. I was just wondering what exactly I needed for a new horse lease. I have a grooming kit, my own stuff to ride in, and I'll be borrowing tack. Is there anything else that I really need or will I just acquire stuff along the way?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Following this thread because I'm in the same boat! From what I've read, all leases are different. Some horses come w/ full tack and others come w/ nothing.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

My lease horse only came with a few basics. Lead and halter, and old bridle with no reins, and a fly blanket. I have basically had to purchase everything on my own. New bridle, saddle, pads, etc. It all depends on the lessor and what they are willing to provide. I may not keep this horse at the end of my lease, but most things I've purchased are easily resold and a lot I can keep no matter what I decide. I've sold 2 bridles easily through eBay - one that was for a TB I had on trial and the other that didn't fit my mare.

Try to find good deals where you can at least recoup your money if you have to re-sell. I made a best offer price of $700 on my Duett saddle and the seller took it. The exact same saddle sells for $1200-$1400 used on eBay, so it was a good investment. The other option is to buy cheap, schooling type tack.


----------



## starfast (Aug 30, 2014)

My first lease horse belonged to my trainer. I had my own grooming kit, but that was about it. My trainer had a saddle, a bridle, a girth, and other stuff that she let me use. I ended up getting my own stuff eventually. It's maybe not something you want to look into right away, but getting your own tack is worth it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

All leases are different, so it depends on the situation. Especially if you're doing an on property lease the owner (in most cases) will probably let you use their grooming kit and basic suupplies. Some may insist on it to prevent the possibility of contamination by having someone use brushes on their horse that may be used on other horses. 

Tack really depends. For most on property (meaning you're keeping the horse at the owner's property or their barn of choice) the tack is already on the property, and the owner will USUALLY let the rider use it. Owners would probably be less inclined to pack up their stuff and send it off property with someone, but some do. Some require you to use their tack as it's selected and fitted for that particular horse. You'd definitely need to ask if it's ok to use your own tack, and definitely ask before making any tack changes or adding training devices (such as a martingale) to the horse. However, you also need to consider that a saddle fitting the owner may not fit you in the slightest, but make sure you discuss it before agreeing to anything. 

As for stuff like fly spray, shampoo, etc, that depends. Generally speaking, in a full lease I'd expect to buy all of that stuff for my lease horse, and I'd take all the unfinished stuff I bought home with me when the lease ended. But, some will give you access to all of their stuff and may even replenish it as needed. Always ask first!

I'm currently riding a girl's horse full time, but not in a lease as I don't pay for the horse's care. The horse and all of her tack/equipment stayed on the property and the owner has given me full access to all of it. I got permission to use my own saddle and girth, but I otherwise use all of her tack and grooming supplies. I had to buy my own fly spray as the girl didn't have any, and when I use up the hoof conditioner in the locker I will buy more for her. I'll take the fly spray with me in the event I stop riding as it's mine, but I'll leave whatever hoof conditioner is left as the girl's bottle was mostly full when I started riding her horse. I also wash the saddle pads and clean the bridle frequently. When I first started riding it looked as though that bridle hadn't been cleaned in an eternity...


----------

